# transfer saved hr-10 shows to home computer



## Rick0725 (Jun 23, 2007)

I am in the process of upgrading my HR-10 250 to a HR-20 next weekend.

I have alot of programming that I have accumulated over time that I would like to copy/save onto my home computer or source you suggest. 

Is this possible?

Please outline my options and point me where to go to get the info/instructions

thanks for your help


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

It is possible, but not easy.

You will need to hack your HR10 with either the Zipper, discussed in the underground forum on http://www.tivocommunity.com or software available on http://mfslive.org.

There is also an article on http://www.dvrplayground.com/ describing how to do this.

It requires removing the hard drive from the HR10, installing it in your PC, and then re-installing it your HR10.

Either type of software allows installing a larger hard drive in your HR10 and transferring your new shows to the new hard drive.

For now, why don't you just have D* run two more lines from your dish and keep the HR10 as well as install the new HR20. You can then watch the recorded shows on the HR10 at your as you have time.

It will also allow you to record 4 shows at the same time. Of course only the HR20 will be able to view or record the new HD channels whenever the new satellite is launched and tested.

If I remember correctly, the only additional cost for the second receiver will be under $10 per month. All programming packages you currently receive or add later will be available all receivers assigned to your account.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

There is an easier way ....

If your PC has a video capture card, you can connect your HR10-250 to your PC like you would connect it to a VCR or DVD Recorder. Connect the HR10-250's audio/video outputs to the PC's capture card audio/video inputs, then use the PC's video capture recording software to record the programs from your HR10-250.

Or, you can simply keep your your HR10-250 active along with your new HR20.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

> There is an easier way ....
> 
> If your PC has a video capture card, you can connect your HR10-250 to your PC like you would connect it to a VCR or DVD Recorder. Connect the HR10-250's audio/video outputs to the PC's capture card audio/video inputs, then use the PC's video capture recording software to record the programs from your HR10-250.


It may be easier but it also seriously degrades the picture quality. You're limited to the resolution you can actually capture plus you're capturing an analog signal instead of the original digital stream, which is far more desirable. Current capture cards don't support eithert component video or HDMI/DVI so you have to use the S-video output which is limited to 480i. You may be able to capture the digital audio stream if you have an S/PDIF input on your PC.

All you need to do is hack the HDTivo for networking functionality and disable encryption. This involves installing a modified kernel and some binary files, adding an rc.sysinit.author file to call certain scripts at startup, and patch the tivoapp file to disable encryption. You'll also need to install an extraction utility such as TyTools to enable the transfer of recorded shows to your PC. You can do all of this using the Zipper and rbautch's enhancements scripts (included with the Zipper) but you won't have any clue what's being done to your HDTivo if you use it.

FYI - the MFSLive CD is a boot CD containing a modified version of MFSTools. It does not contain any of the hack software required to modify your Tivo, although it can be used to aid in the process.


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

Keep in mind that if you unhook your HR10 from the SAT/phone line before you deactivate it (and keep it unhooked from the SAT/phone line) you can still watch those shows on it as time permits. Just leave it attached to you TV and clear out your shows laster.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

You can watch any recordings still on the drive regardless of whether or not the unit is still active or what configuration you had it set in when you called to stop service. The DVR tier is only required for the Tivo record functions. You don't need it for playback. In fact, I believe you don't even need a card inserted for playback, although you may get a nag message without it unless you tune to an OTA channel.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah ! What's common between TiVo Co and smart cards ?!
Nothing - all the cards belong other parallel universe: Dish, DTV, Cable.


----------



## banshee28 (Jul 22, 2007)

captain_video said:


> All you need to do is hack the HDTivo for networking functionality and disable encryption. This involves installing a modified kernel and some binary files, adding an rc.sysinit.author file to call certain scripts at startup, and patch the tivoapp file to disable encryption. You'll also need to install an extraction utility such as TyTools to enable the transfer of recorded shows to your PC. You can do all of this using the Zipper and rbautch's enhancements scripts (included with the Zipper) but you won't have any clue what's being done to your HDTivo if you use it.


Captain, this sounds good, as I have a R10 as well I would like to modify it to do this. I am starting to read alot about the options available for this vers DVR and what it will do. I dont have HD, so not too worried about that.

My main goal is to disable encryption while recording so I can then transfer files to my pc. I also will upgrade the drive while I am at it.

My question for you is that I read that the R10 will need a prom update before the zipper or other modding software will work. Is this the case. Get the prom flashed\swapped and then install the zipper and tytools?

Thanks for any help ...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

banshee28 said:


> Captain, this sounds good, as I have a R10 as well I would like to modify it to do this. I am starting to read alot about the options available for this vers DVR and what it will do. I dont have HD, so not too worried about that.
> 
> My main goal is to disable encryption while recording so I can then transfer files to my pc. I also will upgrade the drive while I am at it.
> 
> ...


Right. You'll need to replace your R10's PROM .... not an easy task. Check out the information in the Tivo Underground Forum at http://www.tivocommunity.com.


----------



## banshee28 (Jul 22, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Right. You'll need to replace your R10's PROM .... not an easy task. Check out the information in the Tivo Underground Forum


Sounds good. I think I might have the guy on the other forum thats offering this service to do mine. Then I can do the zipper and tytools config.

I just wanted to make sure this was all I needed to do before getting started. Also, once this is done and working with my new HD, I also plan on using the original drive and using the zipper on that, but will that allow me to get my files that are already recorded and send those to my PC, or will this only change the encryption from this point on?

Lastly, will this prom and zipper update have anything to do with me "re-activating" the tivo with DTV??


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

banshee28 said:


> .... I also plan on using the original drive and using the zipper on that, but will that allow me to get my files that are already recorded and send those to my PC, or will this only change the encryption from this point on?
> 
> Lastly, will this prom and zipper update have anything to do with me "re-activating" the tivo with DTV??


1. No. You cannot access your current recordings after the changes, only new recordings.

2. You should not need to reactivate anything, as long as your R10 currently has a valid subscription/authorization.


----------



## banshee28 (Jul 22, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> 1. No. You cannot access your current recordings after the changes, only new recordings.
> 
> 2. You should not need to reactivate anything, as long as your R10 currently has a valid subscription/authorization.


Thanks


----------

